# Speaker System



## JrDave2304

I am thinking of setting up a nice "little" speaker system and have some questions on the best way to do it. 

Right now I have a pretty nice Kenwood receiver right now, some crappy Altec Lansing computer speakers (i say crappy because the left one is already blown out I believe), and some pretty nice Sony bookshelf speakers. I'm planing on getting a soundcard like the Creative Labs Sound Blaster Audigy2 ZS.

Now, my question is on how to set it up and what to buy. I know how to hook up the receiver to the sound card so thats an issue. Im planning on hooking up a TV to the receiver. So my question mainly regards speakers. Should I get new computer speakers or will my Sony speakers work good enough? Or should I even hook the receiver up to the computer? I guess im basically asking what the best way to set up is?

Thanks for any help


----------



## SFR

I set my system up by connecting my Infinity speakers (a center speaker, 2 front floor standing speakes, 2 side bookshelf speakers, two rear bookshelf speakers and my subwoofer to my Harman / Kardon receiver. (I used banana plugs and monster speaker wire and a monster subwoofer cable ..which is more expensive than necessary) With an RCA Stereo Patch Cable (which is RCA plugs on one end and stereo mini-jack on the other end) I connected my soundcard to my receiver. I also attached my x-box, cd-jukebox, 2 other computers and an old record player to my receiver through the same kind of RCA plugs. On my new computer I cannot used all of the function of the my sound card.. yet the sound quality is still tremendous.



Some people say they have problems with this, and I believe there is a way to turn off the sound card or by a product that will bypass the soundcard. I think it is not necessary and have been using this system for well over a year and a half.


----------



## Fure6

I think that you should probably just buy a set of computer speakers and a good sound card. 

If you _really_ want your TV to go into it, get a short/long 1/8'' or earphone jack, male end to male end and proceed by plugging it into your input jack on your sound card. obviously you can only do this with a earphone jack on your TV. If you want your cdplayer/radio to go through your speakers get a "y" adapter and plug your cdplayer/radio the same you connect your tv.

another way to do this:
1. buy a multi-connecter thing for a television
2. plug your cable/satilite/antenna coax cable into the multi-connecter
3. buy/make a cable that goes RCA to 1/8''
4. connect the audio out (RCA) to your sound card (1/8'')
5. connect the vidoe out to the vidoe input on your television with a RCA to RCA cord
6. buy/make [another] cable that goes RCA to 1/8''
7. plug your CD player/radio (1/8'') into your multi-connecter (RCA)

you can go from there...i gotta go. haha, bye.


----------



## JrDave2304

haha thanks, ill have to read those a few times to try and figure out exactly what you guys just said. does anyone know of website dedicated to computer sound/speaker systems?? or one that has some good info?

thanks again!

edit: hey SFR what model Harman / Kardon receiver do you have? I just wanna look at it and compare it to mine and see if your setup is even feasible with my receiver


----------



## SFR

JrDave2304 said:
			
		

> haha thanks, ill have to read those a few times to try and figure out exactly what you guys just said. does anyone know of website dedicated to computer sound/speaker systems?? or one that has some good info?


www.eopinions.com www.crutchfield.com www.cnet.com




> edit: hey SFR what model Harman / Kardon receiver do you have? I just wanna look at it and compare it to mine and see if your setup is even feasible with my receiver


harman/kardon AVR 630


----------



## JrDave2304

so im just curious...what is the difference between computer speakers and "regular" speakers such as bookshelf and surround sound? Are computer speakers lower quality or what?


----------



## Fure6

JrDave2304 said:
			
		

> so im just curious...what is the difference between computer speakers and "regular" speakers such as bookshelf and surround sound? Are computer speakers lower quality or what?


it depends on which speakers you are getting and what you are comparing them to. 

Computer speakers *are* made to fit on a little desk

They are powered. meaning that that they have the amps built into them

All (that i have ever seen) are hooked up using the parellel method. the parellel method is hooking one speaker to the other, and hooking the other speaker to the source of sound. 

i don't know this for sure, but i bet that there are compressors on most computer speakers as well.


----------



## SFR

JrDave2304 said:
			
		

> Are computer speakers lower quality or what?


I wouldnt say lower quality. You can get a really nice set of computer speakers.
But for real high end quality, stick with the 





> "regular" speakers


 
Computer speakers are also good for smaller rooms.  If you have a large room and want to take advantage of it a surrond sound system (or home theater system) will make all the difference.


----------



## JrDave2304

yeah right now im just in a tiny dorm room so i think i might spring for a pair of computer speakers and hook them up accordingly...and use the sony speakers also, so they just dont sit at home and collect dust. does that sound like the right coice given my situation?


----------



## SFR

JrDave2304 said:
			
		

> yeah right now im just in a tiny dorm room so i think i might spring for a pair of computer speakers and hook them up accordingly...and use the sony speakers also, so they just dont sit at home and collect dust. does that sound like the right coice given my situation?


 
There is no need to spend a lot of money on a home theater surround sound system.  Since you are living in a dorm room and while in college, budgeting your money is important, I think your best bet would be to buy the computer speakers (you can buy a very good set of computer speakers without spending a fortune).


----------



## Fure6

JrDave2304 said:
			
		

> yeah right now im just in a tiny dorm room so i think i might spring for a pair of computer speakers and hook them up accordingly...and use the sony speakers also, so they just dont sit at home and collect dust. does that sound like the right coice given my situation?


well, remember about the amp. you can get a stereo amp for pretty cheap online...


----------

